# Frozen nightcrawlers ?



## bear catcher (Nov 5, 2003)

As I was putting a wax worm on my hook today, I thought since I was using an ice fishing bait in the summer time why couldn't I freeze some crawlers then use them ice fishing, ya know small pieces. Any body ever try this?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm only guessing but I think if you were to cut up night crawlers and then freeze them they would probably be one mushy mess once they thaw.

However, I do know that there are several members on here who buy fresh night crawlers near ice out/last ice and seem to do pretty well.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Frozen crawler will turn soft and mushy when defrosted, leaving them virtually unable to stay on the hook, I know...


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

if you do it right, you can make a crawler box for about $10. I got two 3 gallon rubbermaid containers and in the bottom of one, I put holes about 1 inch apart to cover the entire bottom. I believe i used a 3/8" bit to drill 'em. after that, get something to put between the top and bottom containers so they dont compress when you stack em. I use the worm bedding availible at meijers, I think it was 5 bucks for 5 pounds, which will last me more than a month. I currently have 4 doz in my setup and I have had no problems. Feel free to pm me for other details that I may have left out, or for pics.

Pat


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

love2fish93 said:


> if you do it right, you can make a crawler box for about $10. I got two 3 gallon rubbermaid containers and in the bottom of one, I put holes about 1 inch apart to cover the entire bottom. I believe i used a 3/8" bit to drill 'em. after that, get something to put between the top and bottom containers so they dont compress when you stack em. I use the worm bedding availible at meijers, I think it was 5 bucks for 5 pounds, which will last me more than a month. I currently have 4 doz in my setup and I have had no problems. Feel free to pm me for other details that I may have left out, or for pics.
> 
> Pat


So do you put a cover on your container? Do the crawlers come back to life when unfrozen? Any info appreciated.

Larry


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Rat City Hooker said:


> So do you put a cover on your container? Do the crawlers come back to life when unfrozen? Any info appreciated.
> 
> Larry


Sorry I havnt gotten back sooner, I have been tied up between school and work.

there is a cover on the top container, yes. I can send pics to any email address supplied, and would I would be more than happy to explain it.

The crawlers are never frozen in the container, and my system is extremely low maintainence. I have two (2) three gallon plastic containers one with holes in the bottim and one without. The bedding is in both the top and bottom container. the holes serve two purposes, the first being to let excess water drain from the the bedding in the top, and the second is to let the worms move around and "dig" for lack of better terms. there has to be a separation between the bottom of the top container and the bedding of the bottom container, to allow air circulation. once every one or two weeks, the crawlers that made it into the bottom container have to be taken and put back in the top container. other than that, it is self sustaining. It is in my basement until it starts to cool down, other than that, they are not even refridgerated. 

any other questions or pic requests, pm or email me.

Pat


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Pat!! 
Do you feed the worms?
Is the bedding like dirt? If not do you put any dirt in?
Thanks
sslopok


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

sslopok said:


> Thanks for the pics Pat!!
> Do you feed the worms?
> Is the bedding like dirt? If not do you put any dirt in?
> Thanks
> sslopok


I use a product called buss-bedding that comes in a big yellow bag, availible for sure in the sporting goods section at meijer. It is like newspaper that has been shredded up and then compressed, and it balls up when wet. Its also "enriched" so the worms do not need to be fed, though I put a half slice of bread in there now and then. I have had mine running with some of the same crawlers for about 2 months now, and I think I will have even better turn out after it gets colder. If I do put dirt in, it's usually after I pick up a couple dozen from the store, and I add the dirt and then mix, to stretch out the bedding. the spent bedding works well as fertilizer too, just so yall know 

Pat


----------



## lcounty (Feb 14, 2006)

Bait shop in Adrian Mi. carries live night crawlers all year long. You can buy in Jan or Feb and have no need to freeze.


----------



## hoot619 (Feb 15, 2005)

You do not freeze worms or crawlers but you can keep them
Love to fish is telling you how to keep them alive and fresh.


----------



## bear catcher (Nov 5, 2003)

So my question still remains; Has anyone used them and had any luck?


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have had luck with trout, perch, gills and crappie. Thats about all I target through the ice so thats all I have intel on.


----------

